# Bathing - Safe Soap?



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

My little trio I'm raising are in desperate need of a bath. No matter how well I think I get formula off, I miss some and parts of their fur is stiff with the dry formula. They also have some poo smears from being in a feeder bin I couldn't get off with a wet q-tip. I will be waiting until their eyes are open but they are really going to need a bath. Is regular dawn dish soap safe to use on them? Advice would be appreciated as I just can't get it off with wet wipes or q-tips.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

I used to use a tiny drop of baby shampoo on mine. I wouldn't like to wash in dish soap as I find it drying. You may find that just warm water will clean well enough, and soap won't be necessary.


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

I second a little drop of baby shampoo. I just bought a $1 travel sized one. You can also wipe them down a bit between baths with a baby wipe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a baby so I have baby shampoo. I'll have to dig through and see if I have unscented, though. 

Water isn't getting it off which is why they need a full-on bath. Some of the feces is just so smeared in. ): it's hard not to do it now but they are still just a little too susceptible to a chill right now especially the youngest who has the most fecal matter on him.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Baby shampoo is the way to go.


----------



## Snowdazey14 (Oct 15, 2014)

My vet told me to use Dawn Soap with the little duck on it


----------



## FlyKite (Nov 15, 2014)

I use the unscented Dr. Bronner's pure castile soap... No detergents in it and they don't test on animals.


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Baby or kitten soap


----------

